# Prompt vote: September 2022



## Harper J. Cole (Aug 25, 2022)

Vote for your favourite prompt for September...


----------



## KeganThompson (Aug 30, 2022)

cool, looks like my suggestion won, and I didn't even vote! lol now...should i judge or enter? mmmh...


----------



## Louanne Learning (Aug 30, 2022)

I love this prompt


----------



## KatPC (Aug 31, 2022)

Hmmm ... Beautifully strange



Let's have a ponder ...


----------

